# Dental Assistant Traineeship



## Swittsexxy22 (Apr 25, 2014)

I really wanted to get into dental industry and looking for a traineeship position in Gold Coast!I am working in hospitality at the moment and has been contacting dental clinics that will accept me to do unpaid work placement.No luck for now.

If anyone lives in the Goldie and knows a clinic that's willing to accept students to do work placement please let me know.It would be very helpful.


----------

